# Ammo, how much would you lug around? What will you use?



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

So I am sure this topic has been done to death, and it usually is. But how many magazines and rounds are you personally willing to carry in an event?

















These are some photos from my "gun" bag, which are packed with an AR and a G17 with all the rounds I have in it. They are all in magazines and I don't carry any spare boxes in it at all. What I posted is what I have in the bag.

Now the 5.56 comes in a few flavors in color coded PMAGS to keep it simple. But I run from left to right MK318 SOST, MK262, M855A1, and the regular green tips. The 9mm is mostly 115/124 grain JHP Critical defense/Sig.

I would normally only plan on carrying three PMAGs at a time and the standard three handgun magazines. That is it.

What are your personal views on what you are willing to carry and what you think is the basic minimum load out one should carry?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> So I am sure this topic has been done to death, and it usually is. But how many magazines and rounds are you personally willing to carry *in an event*?
> ...
> What are your personal views on what you are willing to carry and what you think is the basic minimum load out one should carry?


In an event? You mean like a 2A rally?
Your slip is showing.​


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> In an event? You mean like a 2A rally?
> Your slip is showing.​


An event....An instance for whatever reason long guns become the norm. Breakdown in social order, the zombie or retard apoc etc etc. Not going to waste my free time at a rally, would rather actually go to my safe space at the range or some other place. You gotta stop eating the bowl of fail hun and adapt to slang that is used by the older snow flake crowd.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

IMO it depends largely on the type of "event". In most low-threat situations, my main concern would be not having a bunch of mags and stuff hanging off me. 

I think that would make you a target for people wanting your stuff. 

Unfortunately I live in Illinois, so unless rule of law is lost I won't be carrying my rifle.

On a normal day when nothing is happening, I carry a HK P30 15+1 with a spare magazine.

I guess if I thought things were gonna get hairy I'd probably figure out a way to carry 3 or 4 more magazines concealed.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> An event....An instance for whatever reason long guns become the norm. Breakdown in social order, the zombie or retard apoc etc etc. Not going to waste my free time at a rally, would rather actually go to my safe space at the range or some other place. You gotta stop eating the bowl of fail hun and adapt to slang that is used by the older snow flake crowd.


I yield to you as the authority on the snowflake crowd. :vs-kiss:
You're not fooling anyone, just so you know.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Historyjunkie said:


> IMO it depends largely on the type of "event". In most low-threat situations, my main concern would be not having a bunch of mags and stuff hanging off me. ...


Agree.

sideKahr used to say: The more skills you have, the less you have to carry; the less you know, the more you carry.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> IMO it depends largely on the type of "event". In most low-threat situations, my main concern would be not having a bunch of mags and stuff hanging off me.
> 
> I think that would make you a target for people wanting your stuff.
> 
> ...


The rifle is for a world without rule of law.









These are the normal truck guns for in town. A simple 870 and a Glock 19. Nothing special just basic self defense. If I am out in the boonies I will bring something 7.62ish instead of the 12 gauge. Their only purpose is basic self defense and nothing all to exotic.

You are correct about looking full retard and possibly setting yourself up. But in a time when LE is overwhelmed or non existent having a long gun On your person might be in order. But one does not necessarily have to look like a PMC either.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> I yield to you as the authority on the snowflake crowd. :vs-kiss:
> You're not fooling anyone, just so you know.


Deeply honored Idaho!


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

I used to carry a SKS and about 100 rounds on stripper clips, but rent came due and I ended up selling it.

I'm looking at purchasing another long gun to either keep as a trunk gun or so I could keep my AK in my trunk.

I have had differing thoughts about carrying a long gun in my vehicle though. In IL it is legal as long as the weapon is unloaded, but I have had officers be dicks about other, completely legal gun stuff. 

So far in my life(30), I have never had my car searched so I guess I wouldn't really have much to worry about.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Historyjunkie said:


> I used to carry a SKS and about 100 rounds on stripper clips, but rent came due and I ended up selling it.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing another long gun to either keep as a trunk gun or so I could keep my AK in my trunk.
> 
> ...


Most people here, have vehicle weapons and LE is used to it. We are encouraged to carry and be able to fend for ourselves. Which blows the minds of many visitors.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will play a bit.

Lets see, when on the PD tactical team, I carried a full auto M4, a 1911 and 10 mags for the M4 plus 4 for the 1911.

Situation dependent, a M14 sniper rifle with 4 mags and the 1911+2 spare mags.

Civilian status, local area, S&W 3913+2 spare mags, or Sig 228+2 spare mags. plus a S&W 642 as a companion to any other.

My big city with high threat level where I have to go, Sig 228+ 2, 20 round mags, 1911+4 spare mags.

The above is/was a normal action for me.

In a SHTF event, FA M4 + 6-10 mags plus one or another pistol or a 7.62 NATO rifle(M14 or FNFAL) and 4 mags.

Seeing a vehicle was added, both Cherokees have 100 rounds of each type of ammo carried plus mags.

Also there is a riot gun(Mod.12 and 870) and ammo locked up in each.

One thing most others here do not have to deal with is as a retired LEO,

I have to watch for people I sent to jail or prison years ago looking for revenge.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> I will play a bit.
> 
> Lets see, when on the PD tactical team, I carried a full auto M4, a 1911 and 10 mags for the M4 plus 4 for the 1911.
> 
> ...


What do you run through your M4 if I might ask, and the Springfield?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been lightening my load lately. Just one five-shot revolver and one reload. After that (if there is an 'after') I get to use all three years of that blade training...LOL


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> I've been lightening my load lately. Just one five-shot revolver and one reload. After that (if there is an 'after') I get to use all three years of that blade training...LOL


I would hope to go through more pairs of socks then rounds. I am hoping for boredom and long walks!


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I guess if its all out marshal law?
I would suggest to whom it may concern 1 long gun(or pistol caliber carbine), 1 pistol and at least 200 rounds each.
I think a Ruger PC 9mm carbine and Ruger Security 9mm pistol would make a kick ass doomsday combo. Both use same mags and ammo.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

bigz1983 said:


> I guess if its all out marshal law?
> I would suggest to whom it may concern 1 long gun(or pistol caliber carbine), 1 pistol and at least 200 rounds each.
> I think a Ruger PC 9mm carbine and Ruger Security 9mm pistol would make a kick ass doomsday combo. Both use same mags and ammo.


It would make for simple logistics.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I would hope to go through more pairs of socks then rounds. I am hoping for boredom and long walks!


You learn some amazing facts on a forum. For example, you and I are exact opposites.

Consider this as an opposite behavior, I'm a reloader and my wife doesn't know how to darn socks...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> What do you run through your M4 if I might ask, and the Springfield?


M-193, M-855 in the all 5.56 guns.

M-80 ball, M-118 and M-852 match in the 7.62 guns.

I do have more than one each of guns in these calibers.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a good combo.
AR 15 with a 22 lr adapter in a backpack.
Also in that backpack is a 9mm upper, 9mm ammo, 223 ammo and 22 lr ammo.
Then a 9mm pistol as a side arm.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

BigZ: Tell me more about the adopter please.

I assume it will convert an AR to fire 22 LR rounds, right?
Ballpark cost?

Will the 22 LR , 1400 fps operate without jamming?
Thanks


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> BigZ: Tell me more about the adopter please.
> 
> I assume it will convert an AR to fire 22 LR rounds, right?
> Ballpark cost?
> ...


Yes its a adapter that allows you to fire 22 long rifle in a 223 upper
How it work is you to take the bolt carrier group out of standard 223 upper then insert the adapter
The 22 long rifle adapter is blow back design and has its own mag so no worries about jamming
It cost around $150 I believe


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Are we discussing a "pitched battle" where we cannot withdraw? It sounds like the infamous "Custer Decision."

Chuck Taylor suggested we divide our conduct into thirds. You know your ammunition count, so you use one third of it to stem the immediate attack, the second third to aid in a withdrawal, and the final third (hopefully never used) as emergency cover.

I talked to a local cop once who told me the average number of fired rounds for them was between two and four.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

I would prefer a bow and arrow as long as I can learn to make arrows. If it has to be brass I’ll take as little as I feel necessary becauseI should to kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> BigZ: Tell me more about the adopter please.
> 
> I assume it will convert an AR to fire 22 LR rounds, right?
> Ballpark cost?
> ...


It is direct blowback, does not use the rotating bolt.

Case is out before the round leaves the muzzle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of lost on this thread a bit. My daily CC I carry 1 mag the one in the weapon. It is personal defense not going to war. If I know I am going to a gun fight I am going to avoid it. No other option but be ready for a gun fight I am taking the rifle and what I can carry. Weight of ammo adds up fast . Put 210 rounds of 5.56 in mags Grab your AR step on the scale. Now put the weapon and ammo away and load your self with the same weight go for a walk.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, my wife and I worked long and hard, and prayed long and hard, to be able to move from the South Florida Hell Hole to our rural farm 25 years ago.
I'm not going anywhere. This is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.

Years ago, I did put together a "rig". A GI pistol belt for the M1 that has ten pockets, each holding one 8 round clip. On it hang two canteens, a bayonet, a USGI (repro) leather holster for my 45 Auto and a USGI pouch for two 45 mags.
In addition, if needed, I have two USGI cloth bandoleers with loaded clips. With one clip inserted in the rifle, this gives me 200 rounds.

If that is not enough to take care of any problem, my tactics suck for getting stuck in that situation. 

And yes, I have other rifles - M1A, M1 Carbines (2), SKS, AKM, Mini 14, various Mausers and Mosin Nagants, lever action 30-30's, and more.
BUT, if my butt is on the line, I want my M1 Garand. It will never fail, it will put men on the ground with a single shot, and even when empty I can still kill you with it.
"What is the Spirit of the Bayonet?" To Kill, Drill Sergeant!!" "I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!" "TO KILL, DRILL SERGEANT!!!"

Remember - it is not the rifle that wins the battle. It is the Soldier holding that rifle. 
Or, as it was put in the 1960's Army - My rifle and bayonet are only tools. I AM THE WEAPON.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Daily, a Smith Shield 9 with a spare mag. Both 8 rounders so 17 total minimum. At the farm? Same as what I'd load out with in a bad situation 180 in magazines and my loaded Saint Edge with 61. I doubt I'd bother carrying my HK variants or my AK. Too heavy. That Edge weighs next to nothing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, my wife and I worked long and hard, and prayed long and hard, to be able to move from the South Florida Hell Hole to our rural farm 25 years ago.
> I'm not going anywhere. This is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.
> 
> Years ago, I did put together a "rig". A GI pistol belt for the M1 that has ten pockets, each holding one 8 round clip. On it hang two canteens, a bayonet, a USGI (repro) leather holster for my 45 Auto and a USGI pouch for two 45 mags.
> ...


I love the M1 Garand but damn it's heavy. That M1 carbine or Ruger Ranch rifle seem way more practical if you have to be mobile. If youre standing your ground, hell, use a Bophers gun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I carry the Sig 40 with two other full mags..ASP and Pepper Spray. Super sharp pocket knife for silent operation..taking out sentries at night etc. lol.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> An event....An instance for whatever reason long guns become the norm. Breakdown in social order..


I'm in a rural area and if on foot I seriously doubt I'd be traveling more than 2 or 3 miles from the house. If carrying a rifle was the norm I'd probably only carry two spare 30 rnd mags. Maybe 1 spare mag for the pistol but since I'd be carrying a rifle I probably wouldn't carry a spare pistol mag. Best to run fast and avoid a bad situation.

Going off the property would only be for trade so I'd already be weighed down with what I was trading. SHTF survival would be a defensive situation, not looking to conquer, just get by and protect home and family.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I love the M1 Garand but damn it's heavy. That M1 carbine or Ruger Ranch rifle seem way more practical if you have to be mobile. If youre standing your ground, hell, use a Bophers gun.


Yes, the Mini 14 would be adequate. Mine's a 195 Series, made around 1999. This is after Ruger started making their own barrels, due to accuracy complaints from their contract made barrels. It is accurate enough for me.
Mine stays leaning up right next to the head of the bed, along side my 20 ga SXS double barrel. Both are excellent farm tools. I keep a 20 round mag inserted, safety off, chamber empty. Mag is loaded with Winchester 55 grain JSP, except the first 4 rounds are Hornady V Max varmint rounds since the biggest threat out here is a predator after our chickens.

As far as weight, I just checked, and an M16 weighs 7.5 pounds loaded. An M1 weighs 10 pounds loaded. That is a difference of only 2.5 pounds.
Yes, 5.56 ammo weighs less, but generally speaking, you need more of it.

I'm 71, and have no problems handling either an M1 or my M1A. I'm fortunate that I was in the Army early enough to have been trained on the M14 and to have it as an issue weapon in a stateside field artillery unit.
Which is why, when I finally could afford one, I bought a Standard Model M1A, she's just like my old M14's. No fancy tactical stuff, just wood and steel.
I had an M16A1 in Nam, and never had the desire to buy an AR.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have learned that you carry at least 7 mags in any situation with an extra seven in a backpack, and a can of 2000 plus in a vehicle. if there are no canned resupplies available, we carry a double basic load of 15 mags, we choose to use Nato rounds but reserve the right to gather weapons , ammo, ordinance left after killing bad guys so that we can re-use their ammo and weapons. 2we are trained to used their weapons as effectively as we use our own.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Kind of lost on this thread a bit. My daily CC I carry 1 mag the one in the weapon. It is personal defense not going to war. If I know I am going to a gun fight I am going to avoid it. No other option but be ready for a gun fight I am taking the rifle and what I can carry. Weight of ammo adds up fast . Put 210 rounds of 5.56 in mags Grab your AR step on the scale. Now put the weapon and ammo away and load your self with the same weight go for a walk.


So no spare for the sidearm?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> So no spare for the sidearm?


No most SD were use of a firearm is involved don't last long.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> No most SD were use of a firearm is involved don't last long.


But what if you have a malfunction, or run into a group of three people?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But what if you have a malfunction, or run into a group of three people?


That's a very good question--are these three guys tall and skinny or short and dumpy? I have Millett sights on some of my pistols, and I'll need the drift information.

Seriously, if you are facing three armed, angry interlopers, I'd say your best bet would be a speedy withdrawal. I'd be concerned with the adrenaline dump on my ability to respond.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

The Tourist said:


> That's a very good question--are these three guys tall and skinny or short and dumpy? I have Millett sights on some of my pistols, and I'll need the drift information.
> 
> Seriously, if you are facing three armed, angry interlopers, I'd say your best bet would be a speedy withdrawal. I'd be concerned with the adrenaline dump on my ability? to respond.


In my case they would more than likely be vatos from Greeley with possible gang connections. Armed, stoned, and aggressive. But I always carry a spare with the EDC. 12 rounds is not much, an extra 17 is a bit better.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But what if you have a malfunction, or run into a group of three people?


I carry a backup hand gun, S&W 642 with Corebon +P.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> I carry a backup hand gun, S&W 642 with Corebon +P.


I am assuming .38 Special? 
Sorry not a wheel gun fan, don't own one and don't have any plans to dabble.
Glock 26, 19, or a Sig C3 Commander for conceal carry with at least one spare mag for them. Or in case of the G19 two.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am assuming .38 Special?
> Sorry not a wheel gun fan, don't own one and don't have any plans to dabble.
> Glock 26, 19, or a Sig C3 Commander for conceal carry with at least one spare mag for them. Or in case of the G19 two.


Yes, 38 special, the +P makes it close to a 357 mag.

The advantage of it over an auto is that I can fire it, 5 times, right through my coat pocket, which is where it is all winter.

To each his own on owning any gun long or short, I have a G-17 and a G-23, never carry them, they are in house hide out guns.

You wont argue much after being hit by a 41 or 44 mag round of which I have both.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, 38 special, the +P makes it close to a 357 mag.
> 
> The advantage of it over an auto is that I can fire it, 5 times, right through my coat pocket, which is where it is all winter.
> 
> ...


Peace, love, joy and happiness etc, etc. Granted I don't see myself ever leaving my AO ever. I will just ride it out.

I will pick your brain and ask if you have ever played with the Glock 30/36 and of the two which seemed more reliable? I can see the merits of either pistol, but I have heard the 36 is slightly more unreliable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Peace, love, joy and happiness etc, etc. Granted I don't see myself ever leaving my AO ever. I will just ride it out.
> 
> I will pick your brain and ask if you have ever played with the Glock 30/36 and of the two which seemed more reliable? I can see the merits of either pistol, but I have heard the 36 is slightly more unreliable.


No, anything above first gen Glock's are banned here since 1994.

Both of mine are Gen 1.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> No, anything above first gen Glock's are banned here since 1994.
> 
> Both of mine are Gen 1.


Mind if I ask why?

I have two gen 5's and a 4 now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mind if I ask why?
> 
> I have two gen 5's and a 4 now.


Why??? Because I live in a libtard state that has banned Glock's, AK's and AR's by name, that's why.

You can only posses pre ban guns, stores are not allowed to sell any listed guns that are new.

You cannot buy commercial M-1 carbines, only WW-2 guns, the joke is that the commercial carbines are made here by Khar.

A likely spot to be raided by Jihadist for guns and ammo.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Why??? Because I live in a libtard state that has banned Glock's, AK's and AR's by name, that's why.
> 
> You can only posses pre ban guns, stores are not allowed to sell any listed guns that are new.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks, but it does make me appreciate my state more. The legislative difficulties other folks deal with do make for decent conversation. I guess I could say I take for granted my state is a 2nd Amendment sanctuary. The sky is the limit here and your wallet is the only obstacle. But Wyoming is also turning into a manufacturing hub for anything 2A related!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But what if you have a malfunction, or run into a group of three people?


Then it just was not your day. There is only so much you can do. There is a difference in SD and a gun fight.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Says it all!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am assuming .38 Special?
> Sorry not a wheel gun fan, don't own one and don't have any plans to dabble.
> Glock 26, 19, or a Sig C3 Commander for conceal carry with at least one spare mag for them. Or in case of the G19 two.


Good point Sir. I lost interest in clunky old Six Shooters many years ago. Now I just love my little .22 mouse gun which is in the pocket of my grandpa pants as we speak.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I still love a good wheel gun. I doubt I'll ever carry one in a defensive capacity but they sure are fun to shoot and I always prided myself on my proficiency in reloading.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I will decide how much is needed based on the event. 

at the end of the day 1 of 2 things will happen... I will either be taking ammo from dead people or people will be taken ammo from dead me


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Personally, an Ak under folder with a drum and 6 mags as well as two glock 21's with 6 spare mags as part of a GHB.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Personally, an Ak under folder with a drum and 6 mags as well as two glock 21's with 6 spare mags as part of a GHB.


You must be huge! That's a ton of ammo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> You must be huge! That's a ton of ammo.


I am above average in height and weight. My pack is not small either as I can count on a three day hike to get home.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Camel923 said:


> I am above average in height and weight. My pack is not small either as I can count on a three day hike to get home.


Do you think two Glock 21's are a wise choice to lug along.

Have you made this three day hike with all your gear at each time of the year to see how feasible it will be and conduct your rehearsals?


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I have learned that you carry at least 7 mags in any situation with an extra seven in a backpack, and a can of 2000 plus in a vehicle. if there are no canned resupplies available, we carry a double basic load of 15 mags, we choose to use Nato rounds but reserve the right to gather weapons , ammo, ordinance left after killing bad guys so that we can re-use their ammo and weapons. 2we are trained to used their weapons as effectively as we use our own.


Taking guns off of dead bad guys is like opening Christmas presents.
TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

On my person and or in my stuff I have at least 10 fully loaded mags and two repack kits. One in my ERV (Emergency Response Vest) and one on my war belt.

I have ERV's for different rifles (AK, AR, M1A) so I can grab it and my weapon and war belt and sustain myself for awhile. I do have to load my repack specific for the weapon being used in my war belt.

Let me tell you, you carry all this for an M1A and it's some weight and this is just ammo and some basic tools & IFAC, so get in shape and stay close to your ammo supply.

My ERV's are set up for defensive purposes, but they are also designed for assaulting if need be. I have other hard armor options but it adds a lot of weight.

Also I forgot, I carry 5 pistol mags. plus one in the gun, I try to also carry some extra ammo for it as well.


----------



## Tmaxx (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't carry much but do have caches in my areas. 3 clips max and I carry usually a scoped .270, .45, and a 12 gauge defender (pistol grip)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In my vehicle I have my 11" - 7.62x39 AR pistol and my Springfield XB .45 longslide with a load-bearing vest with 6 more 28 round mags of 7.62x39 and 3 additional 13 round - .45 XD mags.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

24 rounds for my S&W Shield and 60 rounds for my .223 rifle ( which stays in the truck). I plan on the shoot and scoot scenario, not a protracted gun battle. If it all goes to heck in a hand basket and I absolutely must leave the ranch for some reason, I’ll have enough to outfit a small platoon.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well now, I love my 45-70's & 450 and 444 Marlin's and I would be carrying a lever regardless but all that ammo gets heavy after a bit. I would probably step down to one of my 45 Colts or a 44 Mag lever guns. Then carry side arms that use the same ammo.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

It's interesting to see what others feel is necessary. And that comment is not meant as a slight to anyone, it's just my own observation. I personally think that the level of a persons training has a lot to do with how/what they choose to/or not to carry, and they should use what they are comfortable with.

Now before the jetski accident at the lake, where I lost all my ammo and weapons.... I had something similar to what @ RedLion carries in my truck. Glock 19 instead of SA, and 5.56 instead of 7.62x39. That was my "get me the hell home" bag. Water, small 1st aid kit, some other odds & ends, plus 10 mags for the AR and 4 17 round Glock mags. A pair of Merrell moabs shoe's that are well broken in along with a plate carrier that is setup with mag pouches and whatnot. I also have an "advance to contact" bag that is at the house, but that is a whole different ballgame to what we are talking about here.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> ...........What are your personal views on what you are willing to carry and what you think is the basic minimum load out one should carry?


If it were only me going afield it will be my Vietnam carry, . . . M14, .45ACP, with a load carrying vest over my AR500. That is assuming the SHTF has occurred, . . . and I'm being called on.

My biggest contribution will be to man a checkpoint, . . . or set up a hide and watch for BG's. Hence the long range gun.

If I'm going afield as in bugging out, . . . the M14 will be buried, . . . my wife and I will both pack AR's to keep the ammo common, . . . she'll carry food, . . . I'll carry ammo, water, and the tent.

We will have been forced out, . . . so I will try to take everything I can reasonably carry, . . . fully not planning on returning any time soon.

BUT, . . . having said that, . . . the plan is to hunker and weather the storm from the hacienda.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am comfortable with two loaded mags and one in the gun..which is 37 rounds or close in my Sig .40 holds 13 when topped off. I dont worry much about fodder for the long guns..I usually keep them at home where I have plenty. Have thought sticking one in the trunk but aint faithful to do it. think I may stick an old rusty shotgun back there. Thanks. Pistols are made for fighting you way to the rifle or shotgun according to the rule book.


----------

